# tackle thief's accomplices best friend!



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Went fishing tonight with avidfisherman since he's getting stationed in south Carolina this Wednesday. It started out slow on the beach side of Bob sikes with only one shark run and some ladyfish. I threw the tail half of the Lady fish out and we waited. I hear the drag start screaming and I just sit there waiting to set the hook since earlier the hook pulled. After a good minute or so I crank down on the drag and it's on!!!! After a little bit of fighting he starts heading to the big steel cylinder in the water and somehow he gets around it right by The bridge. So after that obstacle is cleared I start taking him down the bridge and he is going perfectly. Well when he gets about a hundred yards from the beach he starts tearing off back towards the pass. After 30 minutes or so of that and putting all the balls I had into turning him a finally hand avid the reel while he is on the beach. Another fifteen minutes later and him constantly heading to the bridge I get the tail rope ready. I jump in the water and slide the tail rope around him and the freaking not pulled! So I grab him and pull him up take pictures with him and he swam off just fine. He was at least six ft probably 6 and a half and around 200 pounds.(estimated). This was by far my biggest shark and right after we get back fishing, within a minute avid hooks up on a 30 inch red! It's been a good night and tomorrow were gonna try and get some specks and reds!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Pic


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Picture


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

It was a good night!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Andrews red


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds like you were in a tug of war for a while. Nice size shark for a night of fun.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice shark brother.....but highly doubt 200!!! Maybe 198.5:shifty::whistling: hahaha CONGRATS!:thumbsup:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Jason said:


> Nice shark brother.....but highly doubt 200!!! Maybe 198.5:shifty::whistling: hahaha CONGRATS!:thumbsup:


I was just going by my size compared to him.I'm 230 and six ft and he seemed about my size but then agaim I'm no expert at all when it comes to the weight of sharks.it was a fun fight on a spinning reel for sure.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nicely done gents! Good to see you a few nights ago. Thanks again for the offer to assist but knew I couldn't win against the submarine on the end of the line. Good luck to Andrew, I hope all goes well young sir :thumbsup:


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Nicely done gents! Good to see you a few nights ago. Thanks again for the offer to assist but knew I couldn't win against the submarine on the end of the line. Good luck to Andrew, I hope all goes well young sir :thumbsup:


Why thank you sir. And you are welcome its what us fellow pffers are here for. We had a good time out there. I can't believe we got to even beach him some how he went in between that cylinder and the bridge and kept heading towards the shallows.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It looks like you guys had a blast.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Heck yeah, a nice shark makes for a great fight.
Sounds like y'all had fun.

6'-6.5' TL = 5'-5.5' FL which will average 100#-120# depending on species.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Damn...I never had any idea that you can catch sharks out there lol.....that's crazy....what type of shark was it?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

There's tons of sharks out there!its just a little harder to land em from the bridge.It was a bull shark.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Well damn... that is gnarly...I been making fun of the wife because she won't wake board with me and told her there are no sharks in the sound hahaha......


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Dimebag said:


> Well damn... that is gnarly...I been making fun of the wife because she won't wake board with me and told her there are no sharks in the sound hahaha......


Tell her don't worry. They're only in the Gulf :laughing:
My sister and her husband love to ride their jetski's right where I hook up with the monsters but she's better off not knowing the big ones are right where we all swim. It's all the shark fishermans fault! If they weren't trying to catch them then they wouldn't be there. Amazing


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Almost every time I go out there I hook into one. Either the line breaks, it hits the bridge, or the hook pulls but I finally got one that was decent landed. I know how many sharks are out there and I still swim in there. Just don't swim when its dark and you don't have much to worry about


----------

